# Possible Chihuahua mix?



## Mcb802

I just got my puppy Cali from an animal shelter about a month ago. She was listed as an 8 pound, 21 week old German Shepherd Mix at the shelter. The vet later told us she is only 14 weeks whihc eased my mind a little about the size. She was also found in a box on the side of the road  which makes it difficult to tell much about her parents and why she was just dumped like that. 

We went into the vet today and she is now 16 weeks and 16 pounds, which seems very small but she grew very quickly with a regular diet and stable home environment. Today the vet said se may be a German Shepherd and Chihuahua mix. When I heard that cross it seemed unreal to me. A Chihuahua and a German Shepherd????? I love her so much and she is such a sweet heart, just wondering if this could really be possible. 

The first picture is a close up of her and the second is a picture of her and the 4 month old lab/american bulldog mix.


----------



## lorihd

i dunno, but i see a partial black tongue, chows have black tongues, and a few other breeds, regardless she is adorable, great that you rescued her and gave her a loving home


----------



## vicky2200

I read that black tongues don't necessarily mean a chow (or the other obscure breeds that have them) and we had a shepherd with a black spot on his tongue... As far as I know this mix would be impossible unless someone inseminated the female. But I may be wrong. Could be a shepherd/chow or could be a shepherd/? or not even a shepherd at all. You gave the dog a good home and are happy with her. Those are the two things that count


----------



## lorihd

maybe cattle dog, they have a few pictures that have a similar head on google, and they can have a partial black tongue


----------



## shepherdmom

[email protected] said:


> i dunno, but i see a partial black tongue, chows have black tongues, and a few other breeds, regardless she is adorable, great that you rescued her and gave her a loving home


?? My PB Shepherds have had partially black tongues.


----------



## Snickelfritz

She is definitely one crazy mixed breed dog! Very cute!!!!!! I think I love her. Can you take more pictures of her ??? I can't see a definite mix yet, but **** is she cute. Looks like a little terror of love there. :wub:


----------



## Konotashi

Almost looks like a bit of terrier? (Probably Jack Russell?) 

Black tongue doesn't really mean much. I can't honestly think of any traits that can pinpoint what breed or mix a dog is if a dog has it. So black tongue doesn't necessarily mean there's chow....


----------



## Mrs.K

I am trying to get the mental picture of a chi studding a shepherd out of my head...

I'd say, wait a couple of months and it might become more apparent as of what that little bugger is mixed with.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Cute puppy! Lab, Schipperke, I see Terrier...look at the legs and body shape...

Chows have purple (blue/black) tongues, and many dogs have black spots that are not Chows. Chow mixes can also not have purple tongues. 
http://www.mnn.com/









CHOW CHOW: Two distinctive features of this breed are a blue-black tongue and the dog's almost-straight hind legs, which affects its gait. (Photo: Shutterstock)


----------



## Konotashi

Unrelated (kind of) fun fact: Chow chows were bred to have black tongues by the Chinese because the black tongue was believed to ward of demons and evil spirits.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I did not know that! Weird!


----------



## Mcb802

Thanks for all of the Insight! Like I said, she's an amazing dog and such a sweetheart  but the thought of a chihuahua and germanshepherd seemed impossible to me! Also, I read that people who think they have "gerhuahuas" say at full grown they're only about 10 pounds and she is already 16. Guess we'll just play the waiting game and see how she's growing


----------



## Mcb802

Snickelfritz said:


> She is definitely one crazy mixed breed dog! Very cute!!!!!! I think I love her. Can you take more pictures of her ??? I can't see a definite mix yet, but **** is she cute. Looks like a little terror of love there. :wub:


Here are some more pictures of Cali  The first four are from the first day we got her (she was 12ish weeks) the next two are from when we got her until today and the last four are from today (15ish weeks) And we've upgraded from the bucket on its side don't worry! She has a little crate now


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Awww, cute puppy! I don't really see chihuahua, but the mix is possible. I know someone with a min pin GSD x, very strange looking dog- yours is much, much cuter!!


----------

